# 25 - 26 June report



## Go Deep (Oct 30, 2007)

Let me start out with Go Deep, 24 Cape Horn, has been replaced with a 31 Jupiter that still needs a name.

Now for the report: Had a total crew of three that left Shoreline drive Friday evening around 4:30 and headed for Petronius. Lots of stuff floating out there so keep a close eye out, some of the debris is big enough to cause you a really bad day. Had an issue with one of the motors around 40 miles out, forward was the only direction available, neutral was nonexistent and the motor would start in gear. We pressed on and wound our way around a few rain squalls and rough whitcapping seas which quickly diminished as we got close to the rigs. The water was dirty ugly green and the tuna weren't biting. Fished Petronius and moved on to Beer Can with similar results, nada. Decided to press to Horn Mountain and check the water there, arriving around 4:30am. Caught 2 small blacken and two blackfin in the 20+ lb range, the biggest pushing closer to 30. Morning quickly arrived and the bite shut down on jigs and the sharks and cudas became more than a nuisance. Put out a trolling spread for a bit with one skippie to show. No tuna busting and very quiet. Water was much better than at Petronius but it wasn't all that great. Cooked some burgers on the grill and headed back to Pensacola stopping at a few bottom spots and tallied up a mess of fish. 40 lb cobia, big king caught on a tiny circle hook intended for triggers, 4 nice triggers, 12 snappers of various kinds and a golden tile. The amberjack were thick in most places and were eating anything you put down, wearing us out! We returned to Shoreline around 6pm exhausted but overall we had a grand time! We need to do a better job of taking pics as we only have a few when we were cleaning up.

Hope this water clears out over the next few weeks but I'm afraid with the continued high flow out of the Mississippi it may turn into a challenging year for bluewater fisherman.

Ed


----------



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

"Larry" now that's a good name


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Thanks Ed for the report. At least it's good information on the water quality. Maybe by next month the SE winds will prevail and give us some better water. That's a long trip..!! Hat's off to you.


----------



## Go Deep (Oct 30, 2007)

I don't mind sharing data on a run that far out, praying for some E to SE winds!


----------



## bjones20 (Mar 3, 2011)

"go deeper"


----------



## Go Deep (Oct 30, 2007)

The plan all along was Go Deep for the 24 CH and Go Deeper for a bigger CH. Problem was I found the Jupiter...the Jupiter is a different type of boat and may deserve a different name...so I haven't named her yet.

Ed


----------



## ltsheets (Mar 31, 2009)

Did you buy the 31 Jupiter that was for sale a Sunrise Marine?


----------



## Go Deep (Oct 30, 2007)

Itsheets,

Yes, the Jupiter that was at Sunrise.

Ed


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

were you pleased with the Cape Horn Hull? Thinking about one?


----------



## Go Deep (Oct 30, 2007)

The Cape Horn hull (24 Offshore, 2002) is a good solid hull and can take more punishment that you can. It isn't the most efficient to power and can ride a bit rough, probably due in some part to the large reverse chines. Extremely stable at rest and is a great bottom fishing platform to fish. There was never a doubt that i would get home with that hull and the Suzuki motors pushing it along. That is about as general as an answer as I can give based upon your question. The CH hull designs have changed over the years and can give you vastly differing opinions. If you have specific questions, let me know.

Ed


----------

